# Veggie Face



## malihaaamirr (Feb 28, 2021)

Hello!

I've recently started feeding all 4 of my boys chop and they've really taken a liking to it! Sadly, two of my boys are alone (one of them is bullied by my bonded pair of boys and the 4th one is quarantining. Hopefully they will be buddies once he is done quarantining) and have nobody to preen off the leftover veggie juices on their face. I've offered places for them to bathe and wash their face, but they haven't touched it. Neither of them like being preened by me so I have misted them a little. It seems to be working, but I was wondering if I should continue to do so.

I don't imagine it's safe to leave the veggie/fruit juices on their face... I don't want them getting any harmful bacteria or anything! But I am worried that by misting them it just sogs up the juices again and doesn't fix the problem enough.

Here is the chop I fed them
boiled brussel sprouts
boiled green bean
carrot (some boiled some not)
1 single raspberry
strawberry
orange bell pepper
+ some chia seeds / sprinkle of millet to get them to look at it

The root of the problem seems to be the raspberry/strawberry... However, they're Pascal's favorite and I wanted to put them in this round of chop just to pique his attention. I will not include them next time and see if their interest level changes...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Don't worry about the veggie juice on their face feathers. It will wear off on its own over time when the budgies are drinking and rubbing their faces on perches or on the cage.
The red you see from the raspberry and strawberry is "staining" more than anything.

If the budgies are hand tamed (unlikely with the one in quarantine) you could try using Renu Contact Solution on a Q-tip to remove the staining--but I truly wouldn't be concerned about it.*


----------



## malihaaamirr (Feb 28, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Don't worry about the veggie juice on their face feathers. It will wear off on its own over time when the budgies are drinking and rubbing their faces on perches or on the cage.
> The red you see from the raspberry and strawberry is "staining" more than anything.
> 
> If the budgies are hand tamed (unlikely with the one in quarantine) you could try using Renu Contact Solution on a Q-tip to remove the staining--but I truly wouldn't be concerned about it.*



Awesome! And oddly enough, 2 of my boys were sitting on my shoulder and preening my hair within the first week of their quarantines (neither of them were hand-fed as babies)... Sadly my new sweetie is downright terrified of me still so progress has been slow (but luckily steady). He'll be glad to not be seeing a scary mister that sprays water on him anymore haha.


----------

